# Carvewright creations by Bobj3



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Where's the pics of the Carvewright creations  You have had it for several days now! How yah like it, happy with it?

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Here's one or two of them ▼
http://www.routerforums.com/tool-swap-n-sell/4323-looking-glue-pot-2.html#post41564

It's a GREAT tool ,,,,I'm happy so far, I have run into a design error or two but that's just me 
They have a MUFFER and a dust bag (all in one) on it that can't hold to may chips/saw dust and with it off the DB is about 150 or more so it's a real ear prot.is a must.
I did rework that part of the system, I don't want anybuddy to call the cops when I run it.... (it was that loud but not now )
The bits are a pain to change, they are held in by 2 small Allen cap screws that have been put in with LocTite, so I needed to heat the Adapter up just a bit to break the seal (hey that's a good tip for someone ) so I said that sucks so I sent off for 4ea. 1/4" and 4ea. for 1/2" adapters,they are cheap only 3.50 bucks ea..that makes it nice.


They have a GREAT 1/8" bit that will cut a 3/4" board like butter without breaking, so I sent off for some of them also, plus some other bits as well and a extra 8meg. memory card 

JUST Note about the 1/8" bit ,it's like the RotoZip bit in a way, but it's 1/4" shank ,it's like a upcut and a down cut bit on the same shank, the cutter is about 1 1/4" long and 2 1/2" over all long, and razor sharp  high end carb.....
BCT125 Cutting Bit
http://www.carvewright.com/pricing.html

All in all, 4 stars out of 5 stars so far.

The key pad on the machine is a hard one to get down, the manual didn't give that info in deal tail, so I asked Charles M. (member of the forum) for some help on that one and like a champ he had the info I needed. 
----------
I guess I should post that just incase someone needs it . 

Bj


I think you're getting it but just to be sure, if you want to carve a piece that is 12 X 12 you will need to add at least 3-1/2" on each end. There are two options to do this:

1: Set the board dimensions to 12" X 19" in Designer and center the carving on the board. Using this method you would NOT choose the "Keep under Rollers" option.

2: Make the board 12" X 12" in the Designer program, use a 12 X 19 board and choose the K.U.R. option and Center on the Board.

If you are also going to cut out the carving or shape the edges you need to add at least 1/2" to each side in the width. The resulting board would have to be at least 13 X 19.

Does that help? ( Charles M.)
---------------------

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Sorry Bob, missed that. Cool stuff Bob. There are always bugs to work out but I am sure you will get er done! Expecting to see some kewllll boxes!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Corey

Taking about boxes did you see that link for a box that had a turned top on it made with 3 kinds of wood, It won 1st. prize on that forum, it was box joints and with a neat top on it , but it takes a lathe to make that one , that I know you have    .

Bj 

I'm not to sure about the link but I think it was wood??????.com something , not to may members but a nice site. 

If you want I will dig for it but I'm sure you can also,last week or so.

FOUND IT ▼, see picture below

http://www.woodworkslive.com/
http://www.woodworkslive.com/index.php/topic,4785.0.html

http://www.woodworkslive.com/Contest2007/main.php

------------------

Bj


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

BJ.....

Those are sooooo cool


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Bob

I wish I could take credit for them but it's the machine, it's GREAT 

I just push the buttons so to speak and the machine starts up making them in about 10 mins. for one of them and about 15 mins. for the horse.
They don't look that great in MDF but I'm sure they will in hardwood like cherry/maple that's next, I just got to put some boards together the T & G way.

Bj 



Bob N said:


> BJ.....
> 
> Those are sooooo cool


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow, now that is a sweet little box. Stu is a member of a lot of different forums and is kind of famous for his Dungeon shop. It is a cool box for sure. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just some more snapshots of what this GREAT machine can do 
All the items below are done in 3/4" MDF
The shield was done in about 20 mins.
I can see alot of MDF fire wood being made until I get the machine down all the way   BUT it's great fun as long as I have some MDF stock around to play with ,the shield was a bowed board about 1/2" out of wack and was under size by 3.250 " wide but the machine asked if I wanted to resize it to fit the board, smart machine    or to say smart computer chip on the machine. 



Bj


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Bob, those look really C O O L !!

How are you going to use them in project(s)?

Thank you for letting us see what that miracle machine can do. You are going to have some real F U N !!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

The ones I have done so far will get hung on the wall for a bit and then become firewood I think 
One of them is on the way to GA. to my daughter ,she has a horse or two in the back 40.

But it will be a bit b/4 I get it down right ,the machine has a learning curve that I need to get down all the way before I use some good wood. 

I'm going to make some maple cabinet doors to start off with,but it's fun to play with for now. 

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Pretty cool Bob! How bad does that MDF chew up the bits? Keep sharing your pic with us!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

The bit is still like new , ya I know, but it's a good one they sale them for 30.oo bucks ea. and can't keep them in stock, I'm not sure if others are breaking them or if they are like me just want more of a good thing, I think I told you about the 1/8" bit that cuts like butter, it's only one that can cut 1" stock the norm is 1/2" max. and that's pushing the bit hard.
I don't like to use a 1/8" bit the norm but this one I'm going to try on the router table and for inlay work,etc. it's that good .

The bit only takes off .005 on each pass that maybe why the bit is still like new  it runs at 20,000 rpm. and the motor is only 1hp. and it has a cable from the motor to the bit head that runs like a printer head and can be setup the same way, high,normal,draft , I have only use the normal so far and the head moves quick on the track just like a printer so to speak, neat tool,

I will post some more pictures just for kicks  

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ, does the software interpret color images or do you have to assign values? It looks as if a high contrast B&W photo would cause severe carving with no soft edges. Is there a suggested file size for a jpg to get best results? Or do you need to use a bmp format? Is there a recommended thickness for the wood or do you enter the values and the PC compensates for it?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow, that must be one hell of a bit BJ. Let us know how it works in the router table. 30.00 isn't bad at all for a bit of that quality. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

It will use just about anything but gif format works best so far.
Wood thickness, 3/4" the norm but you can put up to 5" tall/high in the machine and a min. of 1/2" the norm and 8ft long if you want,or long with outboard supports, the max is 15" wide and can push it to 15 1/2" if needed.
The Designer program has many.many tools and will let you setup just about anything you want to make/carve with the inport tool. 
suggested file size, no but the higher the better,I'm using 5meg.for jpg files but then I resize them down toget them to fit.
You can download the software just for kicks and play with it for 30 days, it's fun software to play with, it's like a CAD program without all the junk.
Anyone can run the software it's that easy to use. 

Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just some more snapshots  

I had to make the Elvis ones , the BOSS is a Big fan and when see saw what I was doing she jump right on them and said OK BUD I want them made NOW !! and what ever she wants she gets.  sometimes  

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Bob, bet the Boss is real happy! Is the standing Elvis pretty much standing proud of the background or in other words it removed all the material around Elvis and the signature? Looks like it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Your right on  , it just remove all the background , it can be set for both ways.

She likes it, the BOSS and I have been a pair for 44 years on the 6th, of April and it's like only a year or so for me, she is that great   to put up with all my crap over the years.
I guess it's been longer than that I found her in the 5th grade and that was it for me, a FRIEND for life.   
I guess I should say I was in the 5th grade at the same time   LOL
We waited 10 years to have our 1st. little one but now she is 36 I guess that's more info than you wanted to know.. LOL LOL .

Bj 



challagan said:


> Hi Bob, bet the Boss is real happy! Is the standing Elvis pretty much standing proud of the background or in other words it removed all the material around Elvis and the signature? Looks like it.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi bob 
I was just checking into them machines a few weeks ago.
My step father lives in North Carolina and he bought one awhile ago and he loves it.
He said they cost around $ 2,000 but well worth it. He just finished the last supper yesterday in no time.
He also mentioned that sears will be selling them.
Carve Wright even has it,s own forum if anyone needs ideas or help.

I wonder if you can buy them in Canada?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I John
I got mind from Sears, because CarveWright was sold out I been using the software for about 60 days or so I have read all the posted item on the CarveWright forum and downloaded all the items I could find on the forum.

A note about Sears ,they just raise the price on the Scanning Probe to 400.oo bucks so CarveWright had to do the same ,it was 300.oo bucks.
But Sears as alot of buting power and the one with the bucks rules. 

I not to sure about Canada they have funny rules about Mfg. selling items in Canada. do they have SEARS in Canada ? ?
-----------
http://www.carvewright.com/
http://www.carvewright.com/pricing.html
http://www.carvewright.com/forum/
----------------
Bj 




cranbrook2 said:


> Hi bob
> I was just checking into them machines a few weeks ago.
> My step father lives in North Carolina and he bought one awhile ago and he loves it.
> He said they cost around $ 2,000 but well worth it. He just finished the last supper yesterday in no time.
> ...


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi bob 
I,ll have to check but i,m pretty sure we still have Sears here.
I will let you know the price if they do sell them here.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Please do John let me know BUT I think Sears as Locked the price 

Bj 




cranbrook2 said:


> Hi bob
> I,ll have to check but i,m pretty sure we still have Sears here.
> I will let you know the price if they do sell them here.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Well just a update on the 1/8" router bit, I got my extra ones in the mail Sat. and put one in the router table, all I can say is WOW,,,, 

I said OK, lets test this baby out, so I got some 3/4" MDF stock out and put in a slot that was 5/8" deep, that should load the hell out of it, not so, it put in the slot just like cutting butter then I said OK lets see what it can do in some hardwood so I got some Oak,Maple,Walnut,Cherry about 14" long, now at this point I didn't want to break this great bit by playing with it so I pulled the bit down to 3/8" deep and ran all the types over the bit again I said WOW , then I said OK lets check the bit out, so I pulled the bit out and set it by the one of the other new ones and got the mike out and did a bit of checking and it was the same as the new ones, then I went over to the light with the big magnifying glass and took a good look at the bits and they looked the same.   so to say I'm impress with this great bit in a big way. 

I wanted to cut some 3/4" MDF on the router table but I said no, the bit will do that in the CarveWright machine , and I have used it for that in the machine but it takes the cut in small passes but it will cut up to 1" thick. 

The machine will resize the board all at one time in the machine, it's kinda neat, the board moves forward by .005" and the bit comes down to make the cross cut or the rip cut and it's a clean cut and sq.to the pattern that it carved .

Bj 








challagan said:


> Wow, that must be one hell of a bit BJ. Let us know how it works in the router table. 30.00 isn't bad at all for a bit of that quality.
> 
> Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Bob, just curious... could those bits be used in a router too?!

... or do you think they wouldn't hold up due to not being able to take so small cuts at a time, etc.?

What do you think of the 1/16" bit? I've often wished I had a GOOD 1/16" bit I could play with on table tops & pic. frames...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

Yes I think so , I do have a 1/16" bits but the shank is only 1/8" but I do have a Apt. so is can be use them in the router table but I don't think it would take it, I have bits the size of needles and they are also 1/8" but they break if I look at the them the wrong way. 

http://www.grizzly.com/products/g7950

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Sounds like one hell of a bit there Bob! Glad it worked out... so you just chucked it up in a 1/4 inch collet ?

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

challagan said:


> Sounds like one hell of a bit there Bob! Glad it worked out... so you just chucked it up in a 1/4 inch collet ?
> 
> Corey



Hi Corey

" so you just chucked it up in a 1/4 inch collet ?" = more or less it comes in Adapter so it can just be dropped in the chuck on the Machine I had to take it out of the Adapter whitch takes a heat gun or a hair dryer to break the LockTite seal,,,, they put the bit in at the Mfg. with LockTite for the Allen Caps to hold it in place and the LockTite will slip into the hole for the bit and it locks the bit in place at the same time.

http://www.carvewright.com/pricing.html

Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just some more snapshots 

Most are in MDF one of them is in Walnut,one in Part.Board,one in Cedar (fence wood)
they all have a key hole slot on the back side to hang them with if needed. 

Bj


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Good gosh Bj.. When do you sleep?
Nice work.. Looks like you're having fun..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Mike 

"When do you sleep?" = like most when I can  
"Looks like you're having fun", Yes, it's a fun toy , I thought it was going to be just one more router but it's not , it's so much fun it's hard to tell you how much it is , to see it on the computer then to make it and see it in real time 
It's a great tool ...the next one I going to make is like the one below ▼ in Walnut.

Bj 




AxlMyk said:


> Good gosh Bj.. When do you sleep?
> Nice work.. Looks like you're having fun..


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Might want to put an "s" behind Johnson.
That's pretty cool the way it will do pics.. Speaking of pics, could you post the one with the woodworker guy holding the hammer.. I'd like to staple it to the shop wall..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Here you go 

Enjoy , once you print it out let me know how it turned out.
I also added the zip file, if you want it. see below
Bj


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice work bob
Your going to have enough for a craft sale if you keep that up.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

THANKS,, no craft sales for me , but it sure will burn nice in the fireplace one day 

They are just to get the hang of the machine , maybe one will go on the wall for a bit, the wood working man, the chev. one is for my son ,he wanted one like his truck and I said OK so I made that one in Walnut.
I should note that the Elvis ones are for thre BOSS  she is a big fan .

BJ


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Very cool Bob! Some neat stuff! 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Corey

Running out of stock ,,,,need to go get some more I think 
I have downloaded so many patterns it will take a year to make them all, I did send off for one more memory card so I can load it up also, it's a pain to remove it from the machine and put it back in the USB card reader ....to update the patterns...

That's one errors I have found about the machine , it's hard to pull it out of the machine...  with my big fingers I almost got a pair of tweezers but I said no,just do it without them.. it goes in to far, that's to say it only hangs out by a 1/4" or so.

Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a update 

Got some runbber finger tips, and they work great for pulling the memory card out of the machine. 
I did post one or two more snapshots, in the post above just for kicks.
The Mickey ones are for the gandkids this weekend, Walnut with some clear poly. for the bedrooms walls .   

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

those are cool Bob! Kids will love them I bet and that's a pretty cool sign for the shop! 


Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

kIDS=I hope so .. I was up in the air about the sign, workshop or woodshop but I do work in the shop as well as woodworking so it came down to workshop, the boss said what's that on the bottom and I said Welcome and she said sure you say that now but when I come in the shop are you going to turn the sign over and I said maybe ???? she likes to rag on me when she comes out to the shop, like are you going to cut the grass today ?, or not ? and plant my flowers ?, well maybe  
so as you can see it may get fliped over from time to time   LOL LOL but it did come neat. 

Bj 




challagan said:


> those are cool Bob! Kids will love them I bet and that's a pretty cool sign for the shop!
> 
> 
> Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Ha ha.... yeah, I think I have heard some of those inquiries as well and a reoccurring... are you going to work on the kitchen today?  Answer to that one is Yes for tomorrow.

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Bob, looking good!

Have you seen the pic. banner of Bob & Rick that they use for email, etc.?
. . . it has a BLACK solid background... Fill it with White, and you're in business... yes?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

same type of error, not a good pic.
see below....

Bj 



Joe Lyddon said:


> Bob, looking good!
> 
> Have you seen the pic. banner of Bob & Rick that they use for email, etc.?
> . . . it has a BLACK solid background... Fill it with White, and you're in business... yes?


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Looks like any real shade of gray makes a huge impact... in this case, bad impact.

Shades of gray have to lightened somehow...

Also, I think a larger picture / sign would be better...


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> same type of error, not a good pic.
> see below....
> ...



With a little sanding, in the right places, looks like it could be good to me.

How much did it cost you to do that?


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

*Carve Wright Machine*



challagan said:


> Where's the pics of the Carvewright creations  You have had it for several days now! How yah like it, happy with it?
> 
> Corey


COrey, pleased to see you purchased a CW machine. Great pricing now that they are competitively priced and it's a great machine. Designer software is easy to learn, many parrerns available to add to your project, lot's of projects also. Project of the month club is great to belong to. You are able to scan objects and recreate or alter them for production. I make jugs for other tool set ups. And NOW you can "carve in the round" as well as purchase a well worth the price updraft dust collection system. Both available from the CW home page. Updraft dust collectoe is the item that will keep your machine clean even after a ten hour carve. A clean machine is imperative to propper operation!!! Contact me for more information.


----------

